# Testosterone boosters, are they worth it?



## CaptainNapalm (Apr 29, 2010)

As most of you already know, supplement stores are flooded with all kinds of flashy, catchy and colorfull testosterone booster products and many of them at a heavy price claiming to do all sorts of amazing things, but are any of them worth it? I recently turned 30 and feel that perhaps I can benefit from a bit of a test boost but really question the accountability of any of these supplements.  Have any of you had good experiences with any of these products? If so, what can you recommend?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## nni (Apr 29, 2010)

unfortunately the majority of the category is garbage. there are a few that work and dont rely on standard compounds that work great on paper, but not in humans. my favorite options are activate xtreme by driven sports (obviously), many of the options have disappeared, but some popular ones are bioforge and t-force. the ai's have slowly sunken away, so there test booster market is slim pickings right now.


----------



## jmorrison (Apr 29, 2010)

I personally got quite a bit out of T-911, but without having my blood checked, I cant say with any certainty that it wasnt placebo.


----------



## obb4d (Apr 29, 2010)

Personal preference, stay away from them.
As you say they all 'claim' to be the best and work really well. But unless you get someone replying here with a personal experience then just be careful.

You shouldn't need them, but then again it completely depends on what your ultimate goal is, and what if any competitions you are competing in (rules and regulations on doping)!

But yeah... this is just my opinion!


----------



## fredlabrute (May 1, 2010)

If your looking for a test boost go with Novedex XT from Gaspari, my girlfriend could confirm than the effect i was getting was far from placebo!


----------



## theCaptn' (May 1, 2010)

fredlabrute said:


> If your looking for a test boost go with Novedex XT from Gaspari, my girlfriend could confirm than the effect i was getting was far from placebo!


 
 . .  this did fuck-all for the Capt, at various doses . . . save your cash


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 1, 2010)

Ask saney BETA- Al is the shiznit of placebos


----------



## theCaptn' (May 1, 2010)

yes, with a *free* intra-anal applicator with every product sold. 

Free shipping within the Kansas-state area


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 1, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> yes, with a *free* intra-anal applicator with every product sold.
> 
> Free shipping within the Kansas-state area


----------



## fredlabrute (May 2, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> . . this did fuck-all for the Capt, at various doses . . . save your cash


 
Are you sure Capt that's Novedex who did fuck all your system, not your MDMA abuse???


----------



## Arnold (May 2, 2010)

CaptainNapalm said:


> As most of you already know, supplement stores are flooded with all kinds of flashy, catchy and colorfull testosterone booster products and many of them at a heavy price claiming to do all sorts of amazing things, but are any of them worth it? I recently turned 30 and feel that perhaps I can benefit from a bit of a test boost but really question the accountability of any of these supplements.  Have any of you had good experiences with any of these products? If so, what can you recommend?  Thanks in advance.



WE HAVE HAD GREAT SUCCESS WITH Anabolic-Matrix Rx


----------



## Curt James (May 2, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> I personally got quite a bit out of T-911, *but without having my blood checked, I cant say with any certainty that it wasnt placebo.*



I've taken several bottles of Gaspari's Novadex XT, one bottle of GAT's Testagen, and I'm currently on my second bottle of IronMagLab's Anabolic-Matrix, stacking that product with 1-Andro Rx and enjoying the results even while on a cutting diet.







But I definitely agree with jmorrison's comment on the certainty factor. If I had the option I'd have my blood tested prior to use and then again after taking those products for 4 to 8 weeks.

Are the increases in strength due to the supplement or the training program? What about your diet? Does fueling up prior to your workout count for more than the different pills, capsules, or tablets? And rest? Did you get 8, 6, or only four hours of sleep before your workout?

Those variables are obviously factors in anyone's success, but a blood test would be able to prove whether or not these test boosters _actually _boost your test.

The only way you'll know if a product _works _is if you give it a shot  yourself:







The Situation said:


> Ask saney *BETA- Al is the shiznit* of placebos



I still have a bottle of Pro Performance Beta-Alanine.


----------



## dave 236 (May 2, 2010)

I'm pretty sure it wasn't placebic as I tend to be skeptical about supps anyway;all I know is Anabolic Matrix works as far as a libido booster goes.I would recomend it if that is why someone was considering using one of these products.


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 2, 2010)

Curt James said:


> I've taken several bottles of Gaspari's Novadex XT, one bottle of GAT's Testagen, and I'm currently on my second bottle of IronMagLab's Anabolic-Matrix, stacking that product with 1-Andro Rx and enjoying the results even while on a cutting diet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Pro Performance Beta-Alanine. 
then you and saney are in good company.. i plan on snorting a few rail of beta-al later.


----------



## Curt James (May 2, 2010)

The Situation said:


> Pro Performance Beta-Alanine.
> then you and saney are in good company.. i plan on snorting a few rail of beta-al later.



I forget what sold me on that supplement, but this site _ruined it for me_. lol


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 2, 2010)

Curt James said:


> I forget what sold me on that supplement, but this site _ruined it for me_. lol


 
i know that feeling this sight ruin looking at porn for me..


----------



## touseef123 (May 2, 2010)

Its realy work..


----------



## jmorrison (May 3, 2010)

looking at porn?


----------



## nni (May 3, 2010)

nni said:


> unfortunately the majority of the category is garbage. there are a few that work and dont rely on standard compounds that work great on paper, but not in humans. my favorite options are activate xtreme by driven sports (obviously), many of the options have disappeared, but some popular ones are bioforge and t-force. the ai's have slowly sunken away, so there test booster market is slim pickings right now.



^^^^ still true.


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 3, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> looking at porn?


hit and miss...


----------



## jcar1016 (May 3, 2010)

IM Testosterone the best test booster there is period


----------



## theCaptn' (May 3, 2010)

what about 4AD transdermals? I hear placed on your ballsack you can achieve uber jackedness and desirability


----------



## cxpharm (May 24, 2010)

It's going to help you perform, in the gym and the bedroom, if that's what you're asking.


----------

